# My CG-15 Vacuum Sealer Died



## redheelerdog (Jun 21, 2017)

Dang it! 

I have a Cabela's CG-15 Vacuum Sealer, used it for years without problems.













CG-15 Vacuum Sealer.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jun 21, 2017






I was vacuum sealing some sausage and it made a loud click or kind of pop noise. I thought it was strange because it was louder than the normal clicking noises it makes during normal use.

Now it vacuums fine but it will not seal at all, I am thinking it might be the seal bar start relay? I haven't taken it apart yet and thought I would try here for ideas before I tear into it.

I really don't want to spend more money on a new one, up to this point the machine has worked great and I have been happy with it. Probably used it going on 8 years now.

Any ideas on what might be the problem? Ways I can test components and see if they are good? I do have a good multi meter. Not much info on google for these type of repairs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 21, 2017)

If i remember correctly 8yrs ago these were covered under a lifetime warranty from Cabela's. You might want to stop by your local one and ask the manager.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 21, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> If i remember correctly 8yrs ago these were covered under a lifetime warranty from Cabela's. You might want to stop by your local one and ask the manager.










Sucks, I know. I had a sealer (not Cabela's) crap out halfway through 30 lbs. of bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2017)

If you can't get it fixed I have 2 foodsaver 3840's for sale.

If you pay the shipping you can have them both for $100.

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 11, 2017)

Cabelas honored their guarantee with a free of charge replacement commercial grade 15" vacuum sealer.

Way to go Cabela's!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm back in packin business


----------

